# Παρελθόν και μέλλον των διαστημικών λεωφορείων



## Hellegennes (Jan 23, 2014)

Την 1η Φεβρουαρίου του 2014, σε μια εβδομάδα από τώρα, συμπληρώνονται 11 χρόνια από το ατύχημα του διαστημικού λεωφορείου Κολούμπια. Τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2014 αναμένεται η πρώτη δοκιμαστική πτήση του συστήματος *Ωρίων (Orion)*, που φτιάχτηκε για να αντικαταστήσει το πρόγραμμα διαστημικών λεωφορείων. Επί τη ευκαιρία αυτών των δύο γεγονότων, θέλω να καταθέσω μερικά ιστορικά στοιχεία και την άποψή μου για την εξέλιξη της διαστημικής εξερεύνησης.

Το *Κολούμπια (Columbia) *ήταν το δεύτερο διαστημικό λεωφορείο της ΝΑΣΑ. Το πρώτο σκάφος του προγράμματος ήταν το *Εντερπράιζ (Enterprise)*, που πήρε το όνομά του από το θρυλικό USS Enterprise, το διαστημόπλοιο της σειράς Σταρ Τρεκ. Το Κολούμπια ήταν όμως το πρώτο που εκτοξεύθηκε στο διάστημα, καθώς το Εντερπράιζ ήταν δοκιμαστικό μοντέλο και δεν βγήκε ποτέ απ' την ατμόσφαιρα, καθώς δεν διέθετε προωθητήρες και αντιπυρική ασπίδα. Το όνομα του Κολούμπια είναι ποιητικός ευφημισμός για την Αμερική, όπως και το πλοίο απ' το οποίο πήρε το όνομά του, το ιστιοφόρο Columbia Rediviva (1787), που ήταν το πρώτο αμερικάνικο πλοίο που έκανε τον περίπλου της Γης (1790). Η κατασκευή του Κολούμπια ξεκίνησε το 1975 και ολοκληρώθηκε το 1979, τρία χρόνια μετά την κατασκευή του Εντερπράιζ. Το παρθενικό του ταξίδι ξεκίνησε στις 12 Απριλίου του 1981, στην 20ή επέτειο της εκτόξευσης του *Βοστόκ 1 (Vostok-1)*, του οχήματος που, για πρώτη φορά στην ανθρώπινη ιστορία, έστειλε έναν άνθρωπο σε τροχιά (τον Γιούρι Γκαγκάριν). Το Κολούμπια ήταν το διαστημικό λεωφορείο που έθεσε σε τροχιά το διαστημικό παρατηρητήριο ακτίνων Χ, *Τσάντρα (Chandra X-ray Observatory)*.

Το δεύτερο διαστημικό λεωφορείο της ΝΑΣΑ ήταν το *Τσάλεντζερ (Challenger)*, του οποίου η κατασκευή ολοκληρώθηκε το 1982, με πρώτο ταξίδι το 1983. Κι αυτού του σκάφους το όνομα είναι ποιητικός ευφημισμός, αυτή τη φορά για την ανάπτυξη της ανθρώπινης γνώσης και την προώθηση της επιστήμης, αφού πήρε το όνομά του από την *Αποστολή του Τσάλεντζερ*, μιας εξερευνητικής αποστολής τεράστιας κλίμακας που διεκπεραίωσε το βρετανικό ιστιοφόρο HMS Challenger (1858). Το πλοίο αυτό φτιάχτηκε αρχικά για πολεμικές επιχειρήσεις, με χάλκινο κύτος και βοηθητική ατμομηχανή, υπέστη όμως μετατροπές για να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως κινητό εργαστήρι. Η Αποστολή του Τσάλεντζερ ήταν η πρώτη ωκεανογραφική αποστολή τέτοιου μεγέθους και θεωρείται ορόσημο στην επιστήμη της φυσικής ωκεανογραφίας και της υδροβιολογίας. Στη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού καταγράφηκαν πάνω από 4000 νέα είδη και διεξάχθηκε σωρεία πειραμάτων (μεταξύ άλλων ανακάλυψαν και την *Άβυσσο του Τσάλεντζερ*, το βαθύτερο σημείο των ωκεανών, στην τάφρο των Μαριανών). Δίνοντας στο διαστημικό της λεωφορείο το όνομα Τσάλεντζερ, η ΝΑΣΑ ήταν σαν να προωθούσε το ρομαντικό μήνυμα «κάντε επιστήμη, όχι πόλεμο».

Αντίστοιχη λογική βρίσκουμε και πίσω απ' την ονοματοδοσία των τριών επόμενων σκαφών. Το *Ντισκάβερι (Discovery)*, το τρίτο διαστημικό λεωφορείο της ΝΑΣΑ, κατασκευάστηκε το 1983 και έκανε το πρώτο του ταξίδι το 1984. Δανείζεται το όνομά του από τέσσερα ομώνυμα πλοία που ανήκαν σε διάσημες εξερευνητικές αποστολές: Το σκάφος της Εταιρείας Ανατολικών Ινδιών Discovery (1602), που ήταν μέρος της αποστολής που οδήγησε στην ίδρυση της Τζεϊμστάουν της Βιρτζίνια, το HMS Discovery (1774), ένα από τα πλοία του Τζέιμς Κουκ, το HMS Discovery (1874), που ήταν μέρος της *Βρετανικής Αρκτικής Αποστολής* και το RRS (Royal Research Ship) Discovery (1901), το πλοίο της *Εθνικής Βρετανικής Ανταρκτικής Αποστολής* του Ρόμπερτ Σκοτ (είναι γνωστή και ως *Αποστολή του Ντισκάβερι*), που ήταν και το τελευταίο, παραδοσιακό, ξύλινο τρικάταρτο της Βρετανίας. Το Ντισκάβερι ήταν το διαστημικό λεωφορείο που έθεσε σε τροχιά το διαστημικό τηλεσκόπιο* Χαμπλ (Hubble Space Telescope)* και ήταν το πρώτο που αποσύρθηκε (στις 9 Μαρτίου του 2011), έχοντας διεκπεραιώσει μεγαλύτερο αριθμό πτήσεων από κάθε άλλο διαστημικό αεροσκάφος.

Το *Ατλαντίς (Atlantis) *ήταν το τέταρτο διαστημικό λεωφορείο της ΝΑΣΑ, κατασκευασμένο το 1984, με πρώτο ταξίδι το 1985, διαφορά ενός χρόνου από το Ντισκάβερι. Η τελευταία του πτήση, από τις 8 ως τις 21 Ιουλίου του 2011, έδωσε τέλος στην επιχειρησιακή δραστηριότητα των διαστημικών λεωφορείων της ΝΑΣΑ. Το όνομά του, φυσικά, το δανείζεται από διάσημο πλοίο και συγκεκριμένα το RV (Research Vessel) Atlantis (1930), που ήταν το πρώτο και κύριο ερευνητικό σκάφος του *Ωκεανογραφικού Ινστιτούτου Γουντς Χόουλ* *(Woods Hole Oceanographic Institute)* μέχρι το 1964, οπότε και πωλήθηκε στη *Διεύθυνση Ακτοφυλακής και Προστασίας Υδάτων της Αργεντινής* *(Prefectura Naval Argentina)*. Το Ατλαντίς ήταν το διαστημικό λεωφορείο που έθεσε σε τροχιά το διαστημικό παρατηρητήριο ακτίνων γάμα,* Κόμπτον (Compton Gamma-ray Observatory)*. Μαζί με το Τσάντρα και το Χαμπλ, αποτελούν τρία από τα τέσσερα *Μεγάλα Παρατηρητήρια* της ΝΑΣΑ που σκοπό έχουν την παρατήρηση του ηλεκτρομαγνητικού φάσματος από το υπέρυθρο ως τις ακτίνες γάμα. Το τέταρτο είναι το *Σπίτζερ*, το διαστημικό τηλεσκόπιο υπέρυθρης ακτινοβολίας (*Spitzer Space Telescope*), και είναι το μόνο που δεν τέθηκε σε τροχιά από διαστημικό λεωφορείο, καθώς βρίσκεται σε ηλιοκεντρική κι όχι γεωκεντρική τροχιά, κάτι που απαιτούσε τη χρήση του προωθητικού πυραύλου *Κένταυρος* *(Centaur LH2/LOX)*. Η χρήση αυτού του προωθητικού συστήματος απαγορεύτηκε στα διαστημικά λεωφορεία μετά το δυστύχημα του Τσάλεντζερ. Αντ' αυτού χρησιμοποιήθηκε πύραυλος τύπου *Δέλτα II (Delta II)*.

Αρχικά το Ατλαντίς επρόκειτο να είναι το τελευταίο διαστημικό λεωφορείο του προγράμματος. Ωστόσο, μετά την καταστροφή του Τσάλεντζερ η ΝΑΣΑ προσανατολίστηκε στην αντικατάστασή του από το Εντερπράιζ. Αργότερα αποφασίστηκε ότι, από το να τροποποιήσουν το δοκιμαστικό μοντέλο, ήταν οικονομικότερο να φτιάξουν ένα νέο σκάφος με τα ανταλλακτικά που είχαν κατασκευαστεί για τα δυο προηγούμενα διαστημικά λεωφορεία. Έτσι δημιουργήθηκε το *Εντέβορ (Endeavour)*, του οποίου η κατασκευή ολοκληρώθηκε το 1990 και η πρώτη του πτήση έγινε το 1992. Για ένα διάστημα, από το 2000 ως το 2006, διευθυντής ροής του προγράμματος του Εντέβορ ήταν ο —Ελληνοαμερικανός αν δεν απατώμαι— *Τάσος Αμπαδιωτάκης*. Το Εντέβορ τιμά με το όνομά του το θρυλικό HMS Endeavour (1764), το πλοίο που οδήγησε τον Τζέιμς Κουκ στη Νέα Ζηλανδία και την Αυστραλία, στο πρώτο του ταξίδι. Αρχικά είχε προγραμματιστεί να ήταν το Εντέβορ που θα εκτελέσει το τελευταίο ταξίδι του προγράμματος διαστημικών λεωφορείων, κατόπιν όμως αποφασίστηκε να πραγματοποιηθεί ένα ακόμα έκτακτο ταξίδι από το Ατλαντίς.

Πριν από 28 χρόνια, στις *28 Ιανουαρίου του 1986*, το Τσάλεντζερ εξερράγη εν πτήσει, μόλις ένα λεπτό και δεκατρία δευτερόλεπτα μετά την εκτόξευσή του. Το επταμελές πλήρωμα σκοτώθηκε κατά τη διάρκεια της έκρηξης. Το Τσάλεντζερ κατέχει διάφορες σημαντικές πρωτιές στην ιστορία της διαστημικής εξερεύνησης. Ήταν το πρώτο που μετέφερε στο διάστημα Αμερικανίδα*, αφροαμερικανό, Ολλανδό και Καναδό. Στο δέκατο ταξίδι του ήταν να μεταφέρει για πρώτη φορά πολίτη στο διάστημα. Η Κρίστα Μακόλιφ (Christa McAuliffe) ήταν η επιλαχούσα ανάμεσα σε πάνω από 11.000 υποψηφίους και θα ήταν η πρώτη εκπαιδευτικός που θα συμμετείχε στο πρόγραμμα «Δάσκαλοι στο διάστημα» (Teachers in space). Το δυστύχημα αυτό έφερε δραστικές αλλαγές στον τρόπο λειτουργίας της ΝΑΣΑ, πολύ περισσότερο που ήταν η πρώτη φορά που ένα τέτοιο περιστατικό μεταδιδόταν απευθείας από τα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια. Ακολούθησε διάστημα 32 μηνών κατά το οποίο οι προγραμματισμένες πτήσεις των διαστημικών λεωφορείων μπήκαν στο ψυγείο. Όταν οι πτήσεις ξεκίνησαν και πάλι, πολλά πράγματα είχαν αλλάξει στη σχεδίαση, τη διαχείριση, τους ποιοτικούς ελέγχους και την ηθική της διαστημικής εξερεύνησης, τουλάχιστον από την πλευρά της ΝΑΣΑ. Σ' αυτό το σημείο να επισημάνω μια ανακρίβεια: το Τσάλεντζερ δεν υπέστη έκρηξη αλλά κατακερματισμό από τον συνδυασμό πιέσεων. Ως εκ τούτου, μέρος του εξοπλισμού του διασώθηκε, αργότερα, με πιο απίστευτο εύρημα την αμερικανική σημαία που έφερε το σκάφος, άθικτη μέσα στην πλαστική της θήκη. Μάλιστα σήμερα μπορεί κανείς να τη δει στο *Εθνικό Μουσείο Αεροναυπηγικής και Διαστήματος* του Σμιθσόνιαν. Μολαταύτα, το δυστύχημα του Τσάλεντζερ έκοψε τα φτερά στη ΝΑΣΑ, της οποίας το πρόγραμμα κατηγορήθηκε για την υπεραισιόδοξα πυκνή χρήση των διαστημικών λεωφορείων της. Στη διάρκεια των επόμενων χρόνων οι πτήσεις μειώθηκαν ενώ επέστρεψαν σε πιο παραδοσιακές μεθόδους εκτόξευσης δορυφόρων, με τη χρήση προωθητικών πυραύλων.

Η τραγωδία του Τσάλεντζερ πιθανότατα έπαιξε ρόλο και στον τερματισμό του σοβιετικού προγράμματος διαστημικών λεωφορείων, καθώς το πρώτο σκάφος *Μπουράν (Buran)*, που κατασκευάστηκε το 1986, ήταν και το τελευταίο, διεκπεραιώνοντας μόνο ένα μη επανδρωμένο ταξίδι, το 1988 (σε αντίθεση με τα αμερικανικά διαστημικά λεωφορεία, τα σοβιετικά είχαν σύστημα αυτόματης πλοήγησης και προσγείωσης). Φυσικά, μεγάλο ρόλο στον τερματισμό του προγράμματος έπαιξε και η κατάρρευση της οικονομίας —και αργότερα του πολιτεύματος— της πρώην ΕΣΣΔ. Με την κατάρρευση της ΕΣΣΔ και τον τερματισμό του σοβιετικού διαστημικού προγράμματος, ο διαστημικός σταθμός *Μιρ (Mir)* έμεινε χωρίς υποστήριξη. Η αρχική ιδέα ήταν οι πτήσεις υλικού και πληρωμάτων να γίνονται με τα διαστημικά λεωφορεία Μπουράν, αλλά η ιδέα εγκαταλείφθηκε και στη θέση τους άρχισαν να χρησιμοποιούνται τα διαστημικά αεροσκάφη *Σογιούζ (Soyuz)*, που εκτοξεύονταν με τη χρήση των ομώνυμων πυραύλων Σογιούζ. Το πρώτο διαστημικό λεωφορείο που τελικά έδεσε στον σταθμό ήταν το Ντισκάβερι, το 1994, πραγματοποιώντας την πρώτη πτήση στο ρωσοαμερικανικό πρόγραμμα συντήρησης και εφοδιασμού του Μιρ.

Στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '80 η ΝΑΣΑ πρότεινε τη δημιουργία ενός διαστημικού σταθμού με το όνομα *Ελευθερία (Freedom)*. Η υλοποίηση του σταθμού θα ήταν η απάντηση της Αμερικής στο αντίστοιχο σοβιετικό πρόγραμμα. Το 1982 η ΝΑΣΑ ζήτησε τη συνδρομή της *Ιαπωνικής Υπηρεσίας Αεροδιαστημικής Εξερεύνησης (JAXA)* με στόχο την κατασκευή μιας μονάδας διεξαγωγής επιστημονικών πειραμάτων (JEM) για τον διαστημικό σταθμό. Το 1984 ζητήθηκε η συνδρομή και του *ΕΟΔ (Ευρωπαϊκού Οργανισμού Διαστήματος)* με σκοπό τη δημιουργία μιας διαφορετικής μονάδας. Ο ΕΟΔ, τον ίδιο καιρό, προωθούσε το δικό του πρόγραμμα διαστημικού σταθμού με το όνομα *Κολόμβος (Columbus)*, που θα υποστηριζόταν από το ευρωπαϊκό διαστημικό λεωφορείο *Ερμής (Hermes)*. Αυτό το σκάφος βρισκόταν σε φάση σχεδίασης ήδη από τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '70, από τo *Εθνικό Γαλλικό Κέντρο Διαστημικών Μελετών (Centre National d'Études Spatiales) *και το 1985 πέρασε στη διαχείριση του ΕΟΔ. Όμως μετά το δυστύχημα του Τσάλεντζερ η σχεδίασή του τροποποιήθηκε, καθυστέρησε και τελικά ακυρώθηκε τελείως. Με την επανένωση της Γερμανίας τα σχέδια του ευρωπαϊκού διαστημικού σταθμού ναυάγησαν, καθώς άλλαξαν οι προτεραιότητες του προϋπολογισμού του γερμανικού κράτους. Στο μεταξύ, μετά την καταστροφή του Τσάλεντζερ και επειδή η «διαστημική κούρσα» τερματίστηκε με την πτώση της ΕΣΣΔ, η ΝΑΣΑ δυσκολευόταν να πείσει το Κογκρέσο να προχωρήσει στη χρηματοδότηση του δικού τους διαστημικού σταθμού ενώ και η Ρωσία αδυνατούσε να σηκώσει το κόστος κατασκευής του *Μιρ-2*, του επόμενου διαστημικού σταθμού τους. Οι διεθνείς κοινωνικοοικονομικές συγκυρίες οδήγησαν τις τρεις μεγάλες διαστημικές εταιρείες να συνεργαστούν και να ενώσουν τις επιχειρήσεις τους σε μία, το 1993, απ' την οποία γεννήθηκε ο *Διεθνής Διαστημικός Σταθμός (ISS)*. Στο πρόγραμμα του σταθμού συμμετέχουν επίσης η Ιαπωνία και ο Καναδάς.

Το πρώτο κομμάτι του ISS εκτοξεύθηκε στο διάστημα το 1998. Όλα πήγαιναν καλά μέχρι το 2003. Η Αμερική έστελνε πληρώματα με τα διαστημικά της λεωφορεία και η Ρωσία με τα Σογιούζ της ενώ ανεπάνδρωτες αποστολές εκτοξεύονταν αποκλειστικά με πυραύλους Σογιούζ. Στις 9 το πρωί της 1ης Φεβρουαρίου του 2003, το Κολούμπια κατακερματίστηκε κατά την είσοδό του στη γήινη ατμόσφαιρα. Τα επτά μέλη του πληρώματος σκοτώθηκαν ακαριαία. Ακολούθησαν δυόμισι χρόνια διακοπής των πτήσεων διαστημικών λεωφορείων, στη διάρκεια των οποίων το βάρος του ανεφοδιασμού και της μετακίνησης των πληρωμάτων του ISS έπεσε αποκλειστικά στη Ρωσία και τα Σογιούζ της. Ξανά κριτική στη ΝΑΣΑ, ξανά επανασχεδιασμός, ξανά έρευνες, ξανά αλλαγή του τρόπου σκέψης. Η κατασκευή του σταθμού μπήκε στον πάγο, μιας και η μεταφορά των τμημάτων απαιτούσε διαστημικά λεωφορεία. Η κάλυψη του γεγονότος από τα ΜΜΕ ήταν εκτενής και στην αυγή του 21ου αιώνα ήταν πλέον φανερό ότι ένα τέτοιο γεγονός θα είχε μεγάλες κοινωνικές προεκτάσεις και θα έφερνε μεγάλες ανακατατάξεις στον τρόπο σκέψης και τις προτεραιότητες της διαστημικής εξερεύνησης. Μια από τις πολύ γνωστές ιστορίες που ήρθαν στο φως με το δυστύχημα ήταν αυτή της αστροναύτισσας Κάλπανα Τσάολα (Kalpana Chawla), που ήταν μέλος του πληρώματος του Κολούμπια (ήταν γνωστή και ως Κέισι, από τα αρχικά της). Η Τσάολα ήταν θερμή θαυμάστρια των Deep Purple και είχε πάρει στο ταξίδι τρία από τα άλμπουμ τους (βρέθηκαν στα συντρίμμια). Όταν πληροφορήθηκε το συμβάν ο Στιβ Μορς, ο κιθαρίστας του συγκροτήματος, έγραψε ένα ορχηστρικό κομμάτι για το δυστύχημα του Κολούμπια, με τίτλο Contact Lost. Το κομμάτι αυτό συμπεριλαμβάνεται στο άλμπουμ Bananas που κυκλοφόρησε τον ίδιο χρόνο. Τα έσοδα από τα δικαιώματα του κομματιού πηγαίνουν στις οικογένειες των μελών του πληρώματος του Κολούμπια.

Τελικά οι πτήσεις των διαστημικών λεωφορείων ξαναξεκίνησαν το 2005 και τερματίστηκαν οριστικά το 2011. Η μετακίνηση των αστροναυτών του ISS ανατέθηκε αποκλειστικά στα οχήματα Σογιούζ, ενώ διάφορες αποστολές ανεφοδιασμού άρχισαν να διεκπεραιώνονται από τους γαλλικούς πυραύλους *Αριάδνη (Ariane 5)*, του ιαπωνικούς *H2B *και τους αμερικανικούς *Φάλκον (Falcon 9) *της ιδιωτικής εταιρείας SpaceX. Το τέλος του Τσάλεντζερ σηματοδότησε ουσιαστικά το τέλος της νοοτροπίας που ήθελε το σύμπαν εθνική υπόθεση και έδωσε το έναυσμα για το ξεκίνημα της διεθνούς συνεργασίας. Το τέλος του Κολούμπια σηματοδότησε το τέλος της κρατικής εξερεύνησης του διαστήματος, μιας και τα τελευταία χρόνια αυξάνονται οι συνεργασίες των διαστημικών οργανισμών με ιδιωτικές εταιρείες, που έχουν φτάσει στο επίπεδο να σχεδιάζουν και να κατασκευάζουν διαστημικά οχήματα μόνες τους και εξολοκλήρου. Τα δυο δυστυχήματα κόστισαν στη ΝΑΣΑ το πρεστίζ της, την πίστη στις δυνατότητές της και το τέλος της εποχής της αφειδούς υποστήριξης. Οι προϋπολογισμοί της μειώθηκαν σε επίπεδα κάτω του 1960 (0,48% του ομοσπονδιακού προϋπολογισμού, έναντι 4,41% το 1966, που ήταν η χρονιά με τη μεγαλύτερη χρηματοδότηση). Το πρόγραμμα *Αστερισμός (Constellation)*, που υπογράφηκε από την τελευταία κυβέρνηση του Τζορτζ Μπους του νεότερου, ακυρώθηκε από την κυβέρνηση Ομπάμα το 2011. Το πρόγραμμα προέβλεπε ένα νέο όχημα (Ωρίων) που θα αντικαθιστούσε τα διαστημικά λεωφορεία, σε συνδυασμό με νέα πυραυλικά συστήματα εκτόξευσης και τη σεληνάκατο *Αλτέρ (Altair)* για επανδρωμένες επισελήνειες εξερευνήσεις.

Το μέλλον της διαστημικής πτήσης προβλέπει την εκτεταμένη διακρατική συνεργασία και την αξιοποίηση συστημάτων ιδιωτικών εταιρειών, σε βαθμό μεγαλύτερο από ποτέ. Μαζί με την ανάπτυξη του διαστημικού σκάφους Ωρίων, που θα κάνει την πρώτη μη επανδρωμένη πτήση του στο τέλος του έτους και την πρώτη επανδρωμένη πτήση του το 2020 και αναπτύσσεται σε συνδυασμό με τη μονάδα υποστήριξης ζωής και προωθητικού συστήματος του ΕΟΔ, ετοιμάζονται διάφοροι αντικαταστάτες των διαστημικών λεωφορείων, όπως το διαστημοπλάνο *Ονειροκυνηγός (Dreamchaser) *και οι διαστημικές κάψουλες *Κύκνος (Cygnus)*, *CST-100* και *Δράκος (Dragon)*. Όμως η εξερεύνηση του διαστήματος δεν βγήκε αλώβητη απ' όλη αυτή την ιστορία. Η εμπιστοσύνη στα διαστημικά προγράμματα κλονίστηκε και οι στόχοι έγιναν πιο συντηρητικοί, παρά την άνθιση της διεθνούς συνεργασίας. Οι κυβερνήσεις των εμπλεκόμενων κρατών βλέπουν πλέον με άλλο μάτι το διάστημα, πιο καχύποπτα, σαν κάτι που είναι ίσως τελευταίο στη λίστα των προτεραιοτήτων μας. «Δεν έχουμε λύσει τα επίγεια προβλήματα», δηλώνουν αρκετοί πολιτικοί, «γιατί να ασχοληθούμε με άλλους κόσμους»; Κι όμως. Η εξερεύνηση του διαστήματος δεν είναι απλώς ένα ταξίδι στα άστρα· δεν είναι στείρα επιστημονική γνώση, απλή περιέργεια, παιδικός ενθουσιασμός. Όσο εξερευνούμε το διάστημα τόσο μαθαίνουμε πράγματα για τον δικό μας πλανήτη. Δίνουμε απαντήσεις στα γήινα προβλήματά μας, βρίσκουμε τρόπους να αποτρέψουμε καταστροφές, προωθούμε την τεχνολογία, βελτιώνουμε το βιοτικό μας επίπεδο. Μπορεί πολλές φορές αυτά τα επιτεύγματα να μη φαίνονται άμεσα σαν απόρροια της διαστημικής εξερεύνησης, μα είναι! Δεν είναι μόνο το μακρινό μας μέλλον που επηρεάζεται από την κοσμική χαρτογράφηση, είναι και το άμεσο παρόν μας.


* Τη Σάλι Ράιντ (Sally Ride), το 1983. Η πρώτη γυναίκα στο διάστημα ήταν η Βαλεντίνα Τερέσκοβα (Valentina Tereshkova), 20 χρόνια νωρίτερα. Η Τερέσκοβα ακόμα κατέχει το ρεκόρ της νεαρότερης αστροναύτισσας, αφού ήταν μόλις 26 ετών το 1963, έναν χρόνο μεγαλύτερη από τον νεαρότερο αστροναύτη, τον Γκέρμαν Τίτοφ (Gherman Titov), που ήταν ο δεύτερος άνθρωπος στο διάστημα μετά τον Γκαγκάριν.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 23, 2014)

Πολύ ωραίο, Ελληγενή - ευχαριστούμε!


----------



## Earion (Jan 23, 2014)

Να μεταφραστούν ή όχι στα ελληνικά τα ονόματα των διαστημοπλοίων (Endeavor, Enterprise, Challenger, Discovery);


----------



## SBE (Jan 23, 2014)

Πολύ τη φχαριστήθηκα την αναδρομή πρωί πρωί. 
Εγώ μικρή δεν διάβαζα για δεινόσαυρους αλλά για την εξερεύνηση του διαστήματος. Μάλλον είναι ζήτημα γενιάς. Προσπαθώ να κινήσω την προσοχή των ανηψιών μου, αλλά πού! Γι'αυτό προτείνω όσοι έχετε παιδιά να τους δείξετε αυτό και τις άλλες ελληνικές σελίδες της ΕΣΑ. 
Για τον μέσο Έλληνα αυτά μάλλον είναι επιστημονική φαντασία και δεν τους αδικώ. Πιο σίγουρη επαγγελματική αποκατάσταση έχεις με πτυχίο ιατρικής ή αν ασχοληθείς με την πολιτική.  
Από τη φουρνιά μου στο πανεπιστήμιο εγώ ήμουνα διαστημομανιακή μόνο και τελικά άλλος συμφοιτητής βρέθηκε να δουλεύει στην ΕΣΑ και να τον παρουσιάζουν τα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ σα να είναι καμιά σπάνια διάνοια που θα σώσει τον κόσμο- κενωνία φταίχτρα! 
Όμως αυτό που φταίει μάλλον είναι αυτή ακριβώς η ιδέα, ότι δηλαδή όσοι ασχολούνται με αυτά είναι κάτι άλλο από εμάς. Ίσως πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να το δείχνουμε στα παιδιά όπως είναι: αυτοί που στέλνουν στο διάστημα δορυφόρους είναι άνθρωποι σαν εμάς. Κανένας δεν ξεκινάει να φτιάξει δορυφόρους αν δεν μάθει πρώτα να φτιάχνει την τηλεόρασή του ή το ραδιόφωνό του ή το λάπτοπ του (η ανηψιά μου πολύ είχε θαυμάξει που με είδε τα Χριστούγεννα να ανοίγω το λάπτοπ, νόμιζε το παιδί ότι δεν τα πειράζουμε τα ηλεκτρικά- βολικό να του το μάθεις αυτό άμα είσαι γονιός, δεν χρειάζεται να το επιβλέπεις μην πάθει καμιά ηλεκτροπληξία, αλλά από την άλλη, πόσα του στερείς; )

Θα στο πω το γλωσσικό, Έλλη:
_Το παρθενικό του ταξίδι ξεκίνησε στις 12 Απριλίου του 1981, στην 20ή επέτειο της εκτόξευσης του Βοστόκ 1 (Vostok-1), που έστειλε τον Γιούρι Γκαγκάριν σε τροχιά, η πρώτη φορά στην ανθρώπινη ιστορία που συνέβη κάτι τέτοιο_. 
Εμ, μία φορά είναι η 20η επέτειος του Βοστόκ, μία φορά θα ξεκινούσε το ταξίδι.

ΥΓ Η μετάφραση θα ήταν συζητήσιμη Εάριε αν είχαμε μεταφράσει και τον Σπούτνικ και αν δεν είχε καθιερωθεί το ατύχημα του Τσάλεντζερ (30 χρόνια τώρα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 23, 2014)

Καλή δουλειά, Έλλη! :up:

Για τη μετάφραση, δεν είναι μόνο ότι δεν μεταφράζονται τα καινούργια (που όσο να πεις, όλα και θα δυσκολεύει τώρα που άρχισαν να στέλνουν και οι Κινέζοι τα δικά τους στο διάστημα), αλλά ότι «χάνονται» και τα παλιά. Οι πύραυλοι-φορείς της δεκαετίας του 1960 δεν είναι πια «Κρόνοι» αλλά «Σατούρν», τα προγράμματα δεν είναι «Δίδυμοι» και «Απόλλων» αλλά «Τζέμινι» και «Απόλο» και πάει λέγοντας. Θα μπορούσε κανείς να υποθέσει ότι η αλλαγή αυτή ίσως συμβαδίζει και με μια αποξένωση της κοινωνίας μας από τα διαστημικά πράγματα (κάτι ανάλογο με αυτά που έγραψε η ΣΒΕ) — ή με μια μεγαλύτερη εξοικείωση της κοινωνίας μας με τα (αγγλικά, κυρίως!) ξένα ονόματα αυτών των πραγμάτων.


----------



## Earion (Jan 23, 2014)

Ή μια ευρύτερη αλλαγή νοοτροπίας που αντιμετωπίζει τη μητρική γλώσσα ως κατώτερη αξιολογικά. Ενώ πριν πενήντα χρόνια ήταν αυτονόητο ότι τα ονόματα θα μεταφράζονταν στα ελληνικά, σήμερα είναι αυτονόητο ότι δεν θα μεταφράζονται. 

Σε τι άραγε να οφείλεται αυτό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 23, 2014)

Earion said:


> Ή μια ευρύτερη αλλαγή νοοτροπίας που αντιμετωπίζει τη μητρική γλώσσα ως κατώτερη αξιολογικά. Ενώ πριν πενήντα χρόνια ήταν αυτονόητο ότι τα ονόματα θα μεταφράζονταν στα ελληνικά, σήμερα είναι αυτονόητο ότι δεν θα μεταφράζονται.
> 
> Σε τι άραγε να οφείλεται αυτό;


Ενδιαφέρουσα παρατήρηση. Γιατί αξιολογείς μια τέτοια εξέλιξη ποιοτικά με όρους ανώτερη/κατώτερη και όχι, π.χ. με όρους ανοίγματος σε μια διεθνή πραγματικότητα (θα μπορούσα να βάλω και μια διάσταση «επαρχιωτισμού/κοσμοπολιτισμού») και εμπλουτισμού από άλλες γλώσσες;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 23, 2014)

@Earion: Τώρα που ξανακοιτάζω τα προηγούμενα ποστ, βλέπω καλύτερα ότι δεν λες ότι *εσύ* αξιολογείς έτσι την εξέλιξη αυτή, αλλά υποθέτεις ότι το κάνει η κοινωνία. Και πάλι, η συζήτηση είναι ενδιαφέρουσα, όμως.


----------



## SBE (Jan 23, 2014)

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι στην ναυτιλία (την επίσημη, όχι τη λογοτεχνική) τα ονόματα των πλοίων και των αεροσκαφών δεν μεταφράζονται. Φυσικά άμα είναι ελληνική λέξη, όπως ο Απόλλωνας, ή άμα έχει κάποιο συγκεκριμένο νόημα, γιατι όχι; Αλλά συστηματική μετάφραση δεν βλέπω να καθιερώνεται σύντομα. 
Και τι θα γίνει στην περίπτωση που θα στείλουνε στον Άρη τα οχήματα Ares και Mars; 

Όσο για την εξοικείωση με τις ξένες γλώσσες, ναι, καλά, ο μέσος Έλληνας με το Profysienci (sic), τέτοιο λεξιλόγιο χρησιμοποιεί όταν πηγαίνει στο Λονδίνο για ψώνια* (εδω δεν το χρησιμοποιεί ο μέσος Άγγλος, που είναι μητρική του γλώσσα). 

*εκεί που αντιλαλεί η ιαχή "Λάκη, να το πάρουμε αυτό για τη μαμά" και "βρε ζώον, τόση ώρα σου φωνάζω"


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Την 1η Φεβρουαρίου του 2014, σε μια εβδομάδα από τώρα, συμπληρώνονται 11 χρόνια από το ατύχημα του διαστημικού λεωφορείου Κολούμπια. Τον σεπτέμβριο του 2014, αναμένεται η πρώτη δοκιμαστική πτήση του συστήματος *Ορίων (Orion)*, που φτιάχτηκε για να αντικαταστήσει το πρόγραμμα διαστημικών λεωφορείων. ...



Καλοτάξιδο, το όχημα και το νήμα!

Orion - Jethro Tull






Journey through the Orion Star cluster and nebula

Orion, won't you give me your star sign
Orion, get up on the sky-line
I'm high on my hill and I feel fine
Orion, let's sip the heaven's heady wine




Spoiler



Orion, light your lights
Come guard the open spaces
From the black horizon to the pillow where I lie
Your faithful dog shines brighter than its lord and master
Your jewelled sword twinkles as the world rolls by

So come up singing above the cloudy cover
Stare through at people who toss fitful in their sleep
I know you're watching as the old gent by the station
Scuffs his toes on old fag packets lying in the street
And silver shadows flick across the closing bistro
Sweet waiters link their arms and patter down the street
Their words lost blowing on cold winds in darkest Chelsea
Prime years fly fading with each young heart's beat

Orion, won't you make me a star sign
Orion, get up on the sky-line
I'm high on your love and I feel fine
Orion, let's sip the heaven's heady wine

And young girls shiver as they wait by lonely bus-stops
After sad parties: no-one to take them home
To greasy bed-sitters and make a late-night play
For lost virginity a thousand miles away




*
NASA Names New Crew Exploration Vehicle Orion
*
Orion is the vehicle NASA’s Constellation Program is developing to carry a new generation of explorers back to the moon and later to Mars. Orion will succeed the space shuttle as NASA's primary vehicle for human space exploration. 

Orion's first flight with astronauts onboard is planned for no later than 2014 to the International Space Station. Its first flight to the moon is planned for no later than 2020. 






_NASA's Constellation Program is getting to work on the new spacecraft that will return humans to the moon and blaze a trail to Mars and beyond. This artist's rendering represents a concept of a crew exploration vehicle (CEV) and service module. Image credit: NASA_

Orion is named for one of the brightest, most familiar and easily identifiable constellations. 

"Many of its stars have been used for navigation and guided explorers to new worlds for centuries," said Orion Project Manager Skip Hatfield. "Our team, and all of NASA - and, I believe, our country - grows more excited with every step forward this program takes. The future for space exploration is coming quickly." 
...
NASA, 22-8-2006


*Ωρίων* (Λατινικά: Orion, συντομογραφία: Ori) είναι αστερισμός που σημειώθηκε στην αρχαιότητα από τον Πτολεμαίο και είναι ένας από τους 88 επίσημους αστερισμούς που θέσπισε η Διεθνής Αστρονομική Ένωση.
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ωρίων_(αστερισμός)


Orion's current name derives from Greek mythology, in which Orion was a gigantic, supernaturally strong hunter of ancient times, born to Euryale, a nymph, and Poseidon (Neptune), god of the sea in the Greco-Roman tradition. 

One myth recounts Gaia's rage at Orion, who dared to say that he would kill every animal on the planet. The angry goddess tried to dispatch Orion with a scorpion. This is given as the reason that the constellations of Scorpius and Orion are never in the sky at the same time. However, Ophiuchus, the Serpent Bearer, revived Orion with an antidote. This is said to be the reason that the constellation of Ophiuchus stands midway between the Scorpion and the Hunter in the sky.

The constellation is mentioned in Horace's _Odes_ (Ode 3.27.18), Homer's _Odyssey_ (Book 5, line 283) and _Iliad_, and Virgil's _Aeneid_ (Book 1, line 535)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orion_(constellation)#Greco-Roman_antiquity


Στην Οδύσσεια (λ 572-575) αναφέρεται ότι ο Οδυσσέας είδε τον Ωρίωνα στο ταξίδι του στον Κάτω Κόσμο να σαλαγάει θηρία, υποδηλώνοντας ότι ούτε μετά τον θάνατό του έπαψε να αγαπά το κυνήγι: 
_
«Έπειτα τον Ωρίωνα εκεί είδα τον πελώριο 
που σαλαγούσε τα θεριά στ' ασφοδελό λιβάδι, 
όσα στ' απάτητα βουνά τα 'χε σκοτώσει ο ίδιος, 
κι ένα ματσούκι χάλκινο πάντα άσπαστο βαστούσε.» 

_(Ομήρου Οδύσσεια, αρχαίον κείμενον - έμμετρος μετάφρασις Ζησίμου Σίδερη, εκδ. οίκος Ιωάννου & Π. Ζαχαροπούλου, Αθήναι 1939)
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ωρίων_(μυθολογία)
Λεξιλογιακές αναφορές στον Ωρίωνα:
*
Ψιτ! Αστέρι! Εσένα φωνάζω!*

*Orion = Ωρίων, ΟΧΙ Ορίων!*



daeman said:


> ......
> Ο τιτάνας Ωρίων, εγγονός του Μίνωα, είχε εξαιρετική ομορφιά και δύναμη, περπατούσε πάνω στα κύματα και τόξευε αλάνθαστα τα άγρια θηρία. Όταν τον τύφλωσαν δεν απελπίστηκε αλλά πήγε και βρήκε τον Ήλιο, που του χάρισε το φως του. Όταν ερωτεύτηκε παράφορα την Πλειόνη, την κυνηγούσε χρόνια με τις εφτά κόρες της χωρίς να μπορέσει να την αγγίξει. Στο τέλος οι θεοί τους έκαμαν άστρα. Ο Ωρίων από τότε κυνηγά την Πλειόνη (την όμορφη Πούλια) στον ουρανό χωρίς να την φτάνει…


*Από τι εξαρτάται το διαστημικό λεωφορείο; *


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 23, 2014)

Earion said:


> Να μεταφραστούν ή όχι στα ελληνικά τα ονόματα των διαστημοπλοίων (Endeavor, Enterprise, Challenger, Discovery);



Πολύ καλή ερώτηση που με βασάνισε. Αρχικά τα έγραψα όλα στα αγγλικά, κατόπιν αποφάσισα ότι δεν θέλω να επαναλαμβάνονται λατινικοί χαρακτήρες στο κείμενο και έβαλα το πρωτότυπο μόνο μια φορά και σε παρένθεση και συνέχισα με την μεταγραμματισμένη μορφή τους, διατήρησα όμως το πρωτότυπο στα πλοία (που αναφέρονται έτσι κι αλλιώς μια φορά). Κατόπιν σκέφτηκα αν θα πρέπει να μεταφράσω όλα τα ονόματα αλλά άφησα ως έχουν τα περισσότερα, για λόγους αναγνωρισιμότητας. Δεν θα με ενοχλούσε να ήταν μεταφρασμένα, πάντως. Επέλεξα να μεταφράσω το Ατλαντίς, τους πυραύλους Αριάδνη, τους τρεις ακυρωμένους διαστημικούς σταθμούς και ήθελα να δώσω την μετάφραση του προωθητικού συστήματος Κένταυρος και των διαστημικών σκαφών Δράκος και Κύκνος, αλλά ξεχάστηκα.



SBE said:


> Θα στο πω το γλωσσικό, Έλλη:
> _Το παρθενικό του ταξίδι ξεκίνησε στις 12 Απριλίου του 1981, στην 20ή επέτειο της εκτόξευσης του Βοστόκ 1 (Vostok-1), που έστειλε τον Γιούρι Γκαγκάριν σε τροχιά, η πρώτη φορά στην ανθρώπινη ιστορία που συνέβη κάτι τέτοιο_.
> Εμ, μία φορά είναι η 20η επέτειος του Βοστόκ, μία φορά θα ξεκινούσε το ταξίδι.



Ευχαριστώ. Τώρα που το επισημαίνεις βλέπω ότι η σύνταξη είναι κακή. Αυτή η τελευταία πρόταση πάει στον Γκαγκάριν, όχι στο παρθενικό ταξίδι του Κολούμπια.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 23, 2014)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον και κατατοπιστικό το κείμενο. Ωραίο.

Μία παρατήρηση:


Hellegennes said:


> Το επταμελές πλήρωμα πέθανε κατά την διάρκεια της έκρηξης





Hellegennes said:


> (...) το Κολούμπια κατακερματίστηκε κατά την είσοδό του στην γήινη ατμόσφαιρα. Τα επτά μέλη του πληρώματος πέθαναν.


Εδώ δε θα ήταν σωστό το «σκοτώθηκαν» παρά το «πέθαναν»; Έχω την εντύπωση πως αυτή η χρήση του «πεθαίνω» είναι αγγλισμός.


----------



## Earion (Jan 23, 2014)

Ορίστε στην απάντηση της SBE ένα δείγμα αυτού που σου έλεγα, Δόκτορα. 

Σωστά κατάλαβες (#6) ότι μιλώ για μια διάχυτη αντίληψη στην κοινωνία, για έναν επαρχιωτισμό, όπως πολύ καλά τον ονόμασες, που φέρεται στην ελληνική γλώσσα σχεδόν με σύμπλεγμα κατωτερότητας.

Για να σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα. Κάποτε (είμαι βέβαιος θα το θυμάσαι) κοροϊδεύαμε όποιους έβαζαν στην ταμπέλα τους αγγλικά για να κάνουν μόστρα. Τους γελοιοποιούσαμε με ένα, τραβηγμένο στα άκρα, παράδειγμα, με σκοπό να προκαλέσει γέλιο. Coiffures Litsa, ας πούμε.

Σήμερα περπατάς στη Σόλωνος και βλέπεις αυτό:








ή μπαίνεις στο σουπερμάρκετ και αντικρίζεις αυτό:





Προς τι όλα αυτά; Απευθύνονται μήπως στην παγκόσμια αγορά και χρειάζονται επωνυμία προϊόντος στα αγγλικά; Όχι βέβαια. Για ξιπασμό και παραμύθιασμα όλων όσων είναι ευάλωτοι σε ξιπασμό. Που, όπως φαίνεται, κάθε μέρα πληθαίνουν.

Η κοινωνιογλωσσολογία τα εξετάζει αυτά, και είμαι περιέργος να δω τι λέει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 23, 2014)

Εν μέρει συμμερίζομαι την άποψη του Earion. Όμως πιστεύω ότι είναι κι άλλα πράγματα στην μέση. Εν πρώτοις είναι το μάρκετινγκ. Οι μαρκετίστες θεωρούν ότι είναι χιπ να χρησιμοποιείς Greeklish, λαγκάροντας άσχημα (10 χρόνια πίσω, τουλάχιστον) και μη καταλαβαίνοντας ότι τα Greeklish δεν ήταν κάποια μόδα αλλά μια ανάγκη που δημιουργήθηκε για τεχνικούς λόγους. Η προώθηση προϊόντων στο εξωτερικό επίσης παίζει ρόλο. Ο τύπος που βγάζει το "tuvunu" μπορεί να θεωρεί ότι μια τέτοια ετικέτα θα τον βοηθήσει, γι' αυτό άλλωστε προτιμά αυτήν την γραφή και όχι "touvounou" που θα ήταν η στάνταρ γραφή σε Greeklish.

Μην ξεχνάς ότι το ίδιο το φόρουμ στο οποίο βρισκόμαστε απαιτεί την χρήση χρηστωνύμου με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες και δεν είναι από ξιπασμό.



Gilgamesh said:


> Πολύ ενδιαφέρον και κατατοπιστικό το κείμενο. Ωραίο.
> 
> Μία παρατήρηση:
> 
> Εδώ δε θα ήταν σωστό το «σκοτώθηκαν» παρά το «πέθαναν»; Έχω την εντύπωση πως αυτή η χρήση του «πεθαίνω» είναι αγγλισμός.



Ευχαριστώ! Καλή παρατήρησή σου. Δεν ξέρω την απάντηση, μέχρι τώρα θα τα αντιμετώπιζα ως ισοδύναμα, το σχόλιό σου όμως με προβλημάτισε. Ξέρεις κανείς να μας πει σίγουρα;


----------



## SBE (Jan 23, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Ο τύπος που βγάζει το "tuvunu" μπορεί να θεωρεί ότι μια τέτοια ετικέτα θα τον βοηθήσει, γι' αυτό άλλωστε προτιμά αυτήν την γραφή και όχι "touvounou" που θα ήταν η στάνταρ γραφή σε Greeklish.


Εγώ θα το έγραφα tou bouvou. Αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς, από άποψη μάρκετιγκ, δεν θα έβλεπα πολύ μέλλον σε προιόν με όνομα τουβουνού, όπως λέμε Τουβαλού, Τιμπουκτού, Ουαγκαντούγκου κλπ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 23, 2014)

SBE said:


> Εγώ θα το έγραφα tou bouvou. Αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς, από άποψη μάρκετιγκ, δεν θα έβλεπα πολύ μέλλον σε προιόν με όνομα τουβουνού, όπως λέμε Τουβαλού, Τιμπουκτού, Ουαγκαντούγκου κλπ.



Νομίζω ότι σε διαψεύδει το Ubuntu.


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2014)

Πολύ καλή δουλειά και χάρηκα που ενημερώθηκα, παρότι το ενδιαφέρον μου για τα διαστημικά τώρα που είμαι 210 είναι αντιστρόφως ανάλογο προς το ενδιαφέρον μου στην ηλικία των 12.

(Ναι, κι εγώ προτιμώ το _σκοτώθηκαν_.)


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2014)

Ενδιαφέρον έχει η πρώτη γραμμή του σχετικού λήμματος στη Βικιπαίδεια:
Ο Ευρωπαϊκός Οργανισμός Διαστήματος (ΕΟΔ) (στην αγγλική ESA, European Space Agency) είναι ένας ευρωπαϊκός οργανισμός με έδρα το Παρίσι. Ορισμένες φορές αποδίδεται λανθασμένα στην ελληνική ως Ευρωπαϊκή Υπηρεσία Διαστήματος (ΕΥΔ).
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ευρωπαϊκός_Οργανισμός_Διαστήματος

Λόγω αυτοπροσδιορισμού;
H ΕSA (o Eυρωπαϊκός Οργανισμός Διαστήματος (ΕΟΔ) στα ελληνικά) αποτελεί την πύλη της Ευρώπης στο διάστημα. 
http://www.esa.int/ell/ESA_in_your_country/Greece/Poia_ehinai_e_ESA


----------

